# What did you guys do for rememberence day?



## HTWeman (13 Nov 2005)

Just wondering what you all did for rememberence day... we just did a bunch of parades around town i was a viduale..

MOD: We don't need that many smileys for no reason.


----------



## ouyin2000 (14 Nov 2005)

Well my corps participates in the parade and ceremonies in front of the BC Legislature every year.

After that, the Canadian Scottish Regiment and my cadet corps march to the regimental cenotaph for our own private ceremony, then we march back to our Armouries


----------



## Jonny Boy (14 Nov 2005)

My corp got a bunch of our cadets to march in the east york parade. we also had a flag party. the parade marched to the cenotaph and there we had our service. right after the minute of silence there were 4 Harvard's that flew over the service. not a coo, as down town thought they had the Lancaster fly over. that was my last parade as a cadets.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (14 Nov 2005)

My corp first participated in the city (London.) Remembrance Day Parade and ceremony. Then we formed two groups. One going to Parkwood Hospital (enormous retirement home for war  veterans.) The other half went to Chateau Gardens. Another Retirement home to do a service for people who could not attend one.


----------



## mcpl_spunky (15 Nov 2005)

our corps just did a parade at the  cenotaph was pretty simple i was in the flag partyand one other exchange cadet was on cenotaph guard


----------



## tabernac (17 Nov 2005)

Our corps was lucky enough to be invited to the U of A's Butterdome for Edmonton's Rememberance Day parade. Edmonton's 2 Sea cadet corps(Warrior and Resolute) were supposed to have a combined band and play O Canada and God Save the Queen, but it was changed at the last moment. It was a pretty big ceremony, about 5000 spectators, with the Deputy PM as a special guest (MP for Edmonton Centre I think). All I know is that my head could not have been held any higher.


----------



## ctjj.stevenson (18 Nov 2005)

Got up, ironed my dress blues, programmed the VCR (to watch the parade in Ottawa on the CBC) and I went to see the parade in Montréal.

After the parade, I went to HMCS DONNACONA. 

The next day, back in my dress blues, because it was the Longueuil remembrance day parade. 

Good day!


----------



## Burrows (19 Nov 2005)

I just tossed on my glengarry and all was spiffy.  No yanking, pulling, or anything.  Although my junior cadets ended up looking like green sea cadets.


----------



## Springroll (19 Nov 2005)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> Well my corps participates in the parade and ceremonies in front of the BC Legislature every year.
> 
> After that, the Canadian Scottish Regiment and my cadet corps march to the regimental cenotaph for our own private ceremony, then we march back to our Armouries



2136 used to be my unit, way back in the day. A long march, but well worth it. 
I always preferred the service at our cenotaph. Who is the pipe major now?


----------



## dano (19 Nov 2005)

I supervised both parades on the sixth. As well as the one on the 11th.


----------



## ouyin2000 (20 Nov 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> 2136 used to be my unit, way back in the day. A long march, but well worth it.
> I always preferred the service at our cenotaph. Who is the pipe major now?


Andrew O'Boyle

he just quit though...personal reasons, so now we don't have a pipe major


----------



## Springroll (21 Nov 2005)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> Andrew O'Boyle
> 
> he just quit though...personal reasons, so now we don't have a pipe major



Never heard him play. 
Giles was our pipe major when I was there, and when he aged out, Grahan Bruce took over.


----------



## Chang (21 Nov 2005)

oh o'boyle was a great pipe major. i did nsce with him last year i think. great guy...too bad he quit though


----------



## armygurl_557 (10 Dec 2005)

My corps did the usual parade of leigion 609 and  hen the one for 15.. but we didnt have too too many people come.. like 120 max from our corps..
its amazing, our corps has more probelems than anythat i've talked to but tnhis is our 4th consecutive year winning best corps in ontario.. and then a bunch f other ones tht i didnt look at..


----------



## Burrows (10 Dec 2005)

You know, for some reason I want to punch whoever says "Well I've won Best Corps in ON for __ years in a row" in the face.

Its because they never shut up about it.


----------



## Springroll (11 Dec 2005)

How can someone's corps be considered the best?

I am also curious what they are the best at?
Is it just a general best?


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (11 Dec 2005)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> Wow, we can agree on something
> 
> Congratulations.  You're the best corps in Ontario.  Very nice.  However I know for a fact that your corps has not followed several of the CATO Regulations set out that must be followed at all times   You're the best corps on paper, but you're not following the rules.


Which CATOs are they breaking? 

One of their MWOs was a WO in my company this year and he put it like this- "When you have a corps of over 220 then a CATO that is made for a corps of 40 cadets is not going to apply."


----------



## condor888000 (11 Dec 2005)

..............Unless that CATO has a specific provision stating that it does not apply to a coprs that large, or they have recieved direction from D Cadets to that effect, it still applies.


----------



## Springroll (11 Dec 2005)

CATO's were not specifically designed for a certain amount of cadets. 

Cadet Administrative & Training Orders


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (11 Dec 2005)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> ..............Unless that CATO has a specific provision stating that it does not apply to a coprs that large, or they have recieved direction from D Cadets to that effect, it still applies.



I clearly understand that but according to one of their senior cadets they have permission to break some of the CATOs because of their rapid growth.


----------



## Springroll (11 Dec 2005)

My personal opinion is that if they can not train their cadets according to the CATO due to their numbers, then maybe they should start to send cadets to other corps. 
That would be the logical decision. 

Why sacrifice the individual cadets training just to have 200+ cadets on your roster?


----------



## Springroll (11 Dec 2005)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> THEN, come September, I learned that a few of them (who are currently training Silver Star) were promoted to Sergeant.
> 
> That would be breaking the current Prerequisite for Promotion, and they would be Acting Sergeants.   However, they insisted they were qualified Sergeants because "the CO says they are".



They are training Silver Star now but were just promoted to Sgt? 
I thought that you could be promoted to Sgt only after you were done your Silver Star training?


----------



## dano (11 Dec 2005)

Hi so you know I'm with the staff of 557 Lorne scots.



			
				ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> Wow, we can agree on something
> 
> Congratulations.  You're the best corps in Ontario.  Very nice.  However I know for a fact that your corps has not followed several of the CATO Regulations set out that must be followed at all times   You're the best corps on paper, but you're not following the rules.


As far I know, you have no grounds to say that. Please PM me.




			
				GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> I clearly understand that but according to one of their senior cadets they have permission to break some of the CATOs because of their rapid growth.



Our senior cadets do not and would not know if we were to not follow the CATO guidelines. If you're not satisfied with my answer PM me please.

Yes our corps has grown exponentially in the past few years. We have literally had to work more with less. We have no help with our affiliated unit and have very little facilities to work with.
But not following the CATOs is absured.  We have a fmr Reg force (RMS) M/cpl doing our Admin, anything not authorized or not following the CATOs he would know about and not allow.

As for people being promoted quickly, its simply we need positions occupied we start with the best, work out way down. Any rank, more specifically Sergeants and above, who do not do they're job will be demoted. Simple.  I teach all the M/pl and sergeants and plenty are on they're last legs.

overall I'm not trying to explain why we get best corps, but if some people think we break the rules. I will answer to that and give my truthful honest opinion and shed light on the issue. 
We all work hard and we all do our best.


----------



## condor888000 (11 Dec 2005)

Dano, thank you for that clarifacation.


----------

